# Excel - Wenn Abfrage mit Text und automatisches schützen



## Sliver (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüße,

ich habe leider folgende Probleme, wobei mir das erste bedeutend wichtiger ist:

1. 
Ich habe eine WENN Formel die zur Zeit so aussieht:

```
=WENN(H1="Oktober"; SUMME(E11*7))
```
Er zeigt mir leider danach immer nur "FALSCH" an.
Erreichen möchte ich, wenn H1 den Text "Oktober" enthält die Summe von E11*7 ausgibt.
H1 ist eine Dropdown Liste, mit den Monaten Januar bis Dezember. Am Ende soll es so sein das Wenn H1=Oktober ist er E11*7 rechnet, Wenn H1=November er E11*8 rechnet und so weiter.

2.
Das zweite Problem welches ich habe hängt wieder mit H1 zusammen, also mit der Dropdown Liste.
Ich möchte das wenn ich z.B. März auswähle die Zellen B24 bis L24 "Gesperrt" (Zelle formartieren -> Schutz -> Haken bei Gesperrt) werden.
Da habe ich leider nicht annähernd eine Idee wie so eine Formel aussehen soll.


Danke schon mal an alle!


Gruß
Sliver


----------



## Drogist (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

was mir da so auffällt:
Die WENN() - Formel hat 'ne Macke. 

```
=WENN(H1="Oktober"; SUMME(E11*7);"")
```
bringt zumindest nicht die Fehlermeldung. Mit anderen Worten: Der DANN-Teil der Funktion sollte mit angegeben werden.

Ansonsten glaube ich nicht, dass das DropDown wirklich "Oktober" zurück gibt. Eigentlich sollte es die 10 sein, weil der 10. Eintrag. Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass du das Kombinationsfeld auf die Zelle H1 geschoben hast und nun versuchst, den Wert von H1 abzufragen. Das geht SO nicht ... Aber natürlich kannst du der _Zellverknüpfung _die Zelle H1 zuweisen...

Und dein 2. Problem kannst du nur über VBA (Makro) lösen. (Das erste natürlich auch.)


----------



## Sliver (14. Oktober 2009)

Drogist hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> was mir da so auffällt:
> Die WENN() - Formel hat 'ne Macke.
> ...


Das habe ich auch schon versucht, allerdings kommt dann ein leeres Feld dabei raus, die Formel ist auch "WENN; DANN; SONST".
Die Dropdown Liste gibt auch Oktober aus, wenn ich eine andere Zelle nehme und der sage "=H1" steht dort auch Oktober, bzw den Monat welchen ich aussuche. Wenn ich die Formel mit einer normalen Zelle verknüpfe die einfach nur "Oktober" enthält kommt auch "FALSCH".



Drogist hat gesagt.:


> Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass du das Kombinationsfeld auf die Zelle H1 geschoben hast und nun versuchst, den Wert von H1 abzufragen. Das geht SO nicht ... Aber natürlich kannst du der _Zellverknüpfung _die Zelle H1 zuweisen...


Nein, die Zelle in welcher der Wert ausgegeben wird ist natürlich nicht H1. Auch die Quelle für die Dropdown Liste ist nicht H1 sondern befindet sich an einem anderen Punkt der Tabelle.


----------



## Drogist (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

also, ich habe es so probiert:

```
=WENN(H1="Oktober"; E11*7;"")
```
also ohne die (überflüssige) Summen-Funktion. Und da klappt es. Stelle doch einfach einmal ein Arbeitsblatt rein, dann finden wir gewiss den Fehler bzw. finden eine Lösung!


----------



## tombe (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab da mal was probiert was deiner Anforderung zumindest ziemlich nahe kommt.

Die Zelle "C2" enthält die Monate Januar bis Dezember.

In der Zelle "A2" wird nun der Wert der Zelle "B2" mit dem dem Monat entsprechenden Wert (Januar = 1, Februar = 2, März = 3 usw.) multipliziert.

Außerdem sind die Bereiche "B10 : G10" im Januar und die Bereiche "B11 : G11" im Februar für Eingaben gesperrt.
Erreicht wird dies durch eine benutzerdefinierte Gültigkeitsprüfung (Menü "Daten" -> "Gültigkeit").

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sliver (15. Oktober 2009)

So ich konnte da Problem lösen, und zwar kommt Excel wohl ohne VBC nicht mit Text in den WENN Funktion klar.
Ich habe jetzt einfach anstatt einfach "Oktober" reinzuschreiben ein echtes Datum genommen und so auch die Dropdown Liste sowie die Quelle dafür formatiert.
Dann habe ich dem Code nicht mehr vorgegeben einen bestimmten Wert abzufragen sondern, mit einer anderen Zelle zu vergleichen.


```
=WENN(H1=B23;SUMME(L1*1);WENN(H1=C23;SUMME(L1*2);WENN(H1=D23;SUMME(L1*3); ....
```
H1 ist immer noch die Dropdown Liste
B23, C23, D12 sind das Datum (B23=01.01.2009, C23=01.02.2009 usw.), welches auch als Quelle für die Dropdown Liste sind.

Jetzt klappt alles wunderbar. 


Danke aber auch nochmal an alle 

*edit*

Hier mal die Mappe nachvollziehbar angehängt. 

tombe, hab mir gerade mal genau deine Lösung angesehen, die ist echt Spitze! Da spart man sich ne Menge arbeit. 

Wie ist das mit den gesperrten Zellen, kann man das auch so regeln, dass wenn ich Januar wähle die Zellen C10 bis G10 gesperrt werden und nur B10 frei ist; wenn ich Februar wähle, dass nur C10 frei ist und die anderen (B10 und D10 bis G10) gesperrt sind?


----------



## tombe (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi Silver,

verstehe ich das richtig das du z.B. die Monate Februar bis Dezember sperren willst wenn in der Liste der Jauar ausgewählt ist oder das die Monate Januar sowie März bis Dezember gesperrt sind wenn in der Liste der Febuar ausgewählt ist

In diesen Fall musst die die Gültigkeit für jede Zelle so einstellen

=$H$1="01.01.2009" in der Zelle für Januar

=$H$1="01.02.2009" in der Zelle für Februar

=$H$1="01.03.2009" in der Zele für März

usw. usw.

Wenn ich verstehen würde was der Faktor zu bedeuten hat könnte man das bestimmt auch noch eleganter wie mit der langen WENN-Formel.

EDIT: So habe die Datei von dir ein bisschen umgebaut.

Wenn jetzt z.B. März in der Liste ausgewählt ist, dann darf man auch nur in der Spalte "März" etwas eintragen. Gleiches natürlich auch für die anderen Monate.
Außerdem hab ich die WENN-Abfrage so umgeschrieben das man sie auch noch lesen kann.


----------



## Sliver (16. Oktober 2009)

Cool tombe! Das ist genau das was ich brauche! Perfekt! Ich danke dir vielmals! Verstehe jetzt auch wie sich die Formel bildet. Vielen Vielen Dank!


----------

